# housing benefits and spouse visa



## shazi123 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I hope every member of this thread are well and good. I just want to ask a little question that my mother in law is getting housing benefits but rents a house from housing association (I have confirmed that i can apply for spouse visa if my wife lives in house provided by housing association). My wife is living with her mom but we are moving as soon as i get there. At the moment i am submitting my application with mentioning that i am gonna live with them. The house is big enough for us (3 people including me). My wife is not getting benefits and she works with a good wage and also have good savings (wage: 1000 pcm after tax with 4000 savings, i have 1000 savings in my account as well). Is it ok to apply because i am considering to apply in 2 3 days time.


thanks for ur time and reading.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

shazi123 said:


> I hope every member of this thread are well and good. I just want to ask a little question that my mother in law is getting housing benefits but rents a house from housing association (I have confirmed that i can apply for spouse visa if my wife lives in house provided by housing association). My wife is living with her mom but we are moving as soon as i get there. At the moment i am submitting my application with mentioning that i am gonna live with them. The house is big enough for us (3 people including me). My wife is not getting benefits and she works with a good wage and also have good savings (wage: 1000 pcm after tax with 4000 savings, i have 1000 savings in my account as well). Is it ok to apply because i am considering to apply in 2 3 days time.


It should be ok from the limited information you provide. The fact that the external sponsor - your mother-in-law - is on housing benefit and renting from housing association is no consequence, provided she gets the ok from the housing association about you moving in. She will have to declare a change in circumstance to DWP, which may affect her benefits.


----------

